# طريقة تنظيف الكمبيوتر من الفيروسات والباتش



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

طريقة تنظيف الكمبيوتر من الفيروسات والباتش ​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
طريقة تنظيف الكمبيوتر من الفيروسات والباتش 
السلام عليكم 
مساء / صباح الخير وعوده نظيفه بلا فيروسات ولا باتشات ​ 
اللى عنده فايروس او باتش او سيرفر يقدر يحذفه عن طريق هذه الخطوات ​ 
البحث عن ملفات الباتش عن طريق الدوس ​ 
تعتبر هذه الطريقة اسهل الطرق وتستخدم عادة لكشف الباتش فايل عن طريق استخدام الدوس . 
اذهب الى الدوس ثم اكتب الامر : 
c:\windows\dir patch 
اذا وجدت ملف الباتش قم بمسحه بالامر الاتي : 
c:\windows\delete patc type this command ​ 

البحث داخل ملفات الريجستري (1) 
اتجه الى start ثم اضغط على run وعند ظهور الشاشة اكتب الامر الاتي : regedit ثم اضغط Ok عندها سوف تظهر لك شاشة الريجستري . 
(2) اختر ملف : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE . 
(3) ثم : SOFTWARE . 
(4) ثم : MICROSOFT . 
(5) ثم : WINDOWS . 
(6) ثم : CURRENT VERSION . 
(7) ثم : RUN ملاحظة في بعض الاحيان تجد اكثر من RUN فعلى سبيل المثال سوف تجد RUN ONCE او RUN SERVICE كل ما عليك ان تبحث بها كلها . 
(8) عندما تضغط على RUN سوف تظهر على يمينك شاشة الريجستري وبها اوامر الريجستري واسماء ملفات تعمل مع الويندوز .. ابحث عن اي ملف غريب مثال PATCH.EXE او EXPLO32 وغيرها وعندما تجد احد تلك الملفات قم بمسحه . وعندما نقول امسح الملف .. يمكنك عمل ذلك بوضع مؤشر الفارة على الملف والضغط على الزر الايمن للفارة واختيار امر DELETE من القائمة . ​ 
net bus 2000 
برنامج النت باص 2000 يستخدم السيرفر العادي وهو server.exe ولكن يمكن تغيير الاسم وهو يسجل نفسه لكن في منطقة اخرى في الريجستري . ​ 
طريقة التخلص من البرنامج : 
(1) اذهب الى قائمة start . 
(2) ثم اختر run . 
(3) اكتب في المستطيل الابيض regedit . 
(4) اتجه الى : HKEY_LOCAL_USER . 
(5) ابحث عن : 
HKEY_LOCAL_USER\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS/CURRENT VERSION\RUNSERVICES\key:umg32.EXE 
(6) key:umg32.exe هو الخادم للبرنامج او السيرفر .. ان وجدتها قم باطفاء جهازك واعادة تشغيله بوضعية السيف مود Safe Mode . 
(7) تخلص من الملف واعد تشغيل الجهاز . ​ 

hack a tack 
اسم السيرفر server.exe 
يعتبر هذا البرنامج من البرامج الخطرة لانه يستخدم بروتكول FTP ويصعب على كثير من برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس ايجاده . ​ 
طريقة التخلص من الملف : ​ 
يقوم الملف او السيرفر بالاختباء في الريجستري .. قم بالاتجاه الى الريجستري كما سبق وان شرح وعندما تصل الى : Run او Run once ابحث عن الملف . 
اذا كنت مصاب بالملف سوف تجد الاتي في ملف الريجستري ) 
c:\windows\Expl32.exe او Explorer32 
قم بمسح الملف على الفور . ​ 
back oriface 
يعمل الملف على فتح نافذة خلفية لجهازك .. مما يمكن مستخدمي برنامج باك اوريفيس من اختراق جهازك باستخدام البورت رقم 3317 ​ 
طريقة التخلص من الملف 
يقوم الملف بالاختباء في الريجستري (registry) ويمكن البحث عنه ( ارجع لموضوع البحث عن ملفات التجسس داخل الريجستري ) اتجه الى : 
Run..then type ...regedit 
اتبع هذا التسلسل 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE+SOFTWARE+MICROSOFT+WINDOWS 
CURRENT VERSION +RUN OR RUN ONCE 
امتداد الملف هو EXE واسهل طريقة لتعرف عليه لان الاسم الخاص بالسيرفر متغير وهو ان اسم الملف والامتداد بينهما مسافة مثال : ​ 
server .exe 
لاحظ المسافة بين server وبين exe 
قم بمسح الملف ​


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

على فكرة يا شباب الموضوع هذا يفيدك في حالة ان الباتش او السيرفر عمله شخص هكر ولكنه مبتدأ " يعني كاعد يتعلم براسك "  
لان اذا كان الباتش او السيرفر مشفر فلن تستطيع كشفها بهذه الطرق .. 

ولكن نصيحتي اعملها و مو خسران شي 

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى أستاذنا 
معلومات كتييييييييير حلوة.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الرائعة
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

علينا جميعا تنظيف قلوبنا من اجل بلدنا العزيز


----------

